# When should you give baby bunnies a water bowl



## Haley Rose

I have 3 baby bunnies and we would like to know when to give them water. They are about 2 or 3 weeks old their eyes are open and their ears are a little bit bigger they look like regular rabbits almost but smaller. 2 are Albinos and 1 is a Martin. They act like real rabbits.


----------



## TinysMom

Hi!

I'm guessing that the babies are in with the mama - are they?

If so - I have found that my mamas teach the babies how to drink out of the water bottle (by example). Or if my mamas use a crock they just teach them how to drink from the crock...but they tend to use the water bottle.

If you wanted to - you could probably go ahead and put in a SMALL crock of water now...don't make it very deep and be prepared for WET babies as they will dance in it (not on purpose) by falling in and then shaking themselves off and then accidentally pushing another one in the water, etc.

But I wouldn't make it deep enough so that they could drown themselves....I sometimes put a small amount in a cereal bowl or something - like maybe 1/3 of a bowl....but 99% of the time I just let mama teach them how to use the water bottle..

Peg


----------



## Spring

Minilops (I think?) Also put an ice cube tray with waterin the cage for the babies


----------



## Haley Rose

Yes the babbies are with their mama rigt now they have a little ramp so thay can go in their bed or go in their mamas cage . Most of they time they are either with yheir mom or under the ramp.


----------



## NZminilops

An ice cube tray is what I used too (yay, I'm not the only one!). I had water in one half, and broken up pellets and rolled oats in the other. They can make a bit of a mess of it so make sure to check the water a few times a day.


----------



## rex_rabbit_luver2010

my kits started to drink at 3 weeks


----------



## rex_rabbit_luver2010

my kits started to drink around 2 or 3 weeks


----------



## Haley Rose

Thanks for the great replys.:dutch:rabbithop


----------



## Jas

Hi
My rabbits are not drinking much. Their eyes opened just last week. They just love to hop around and don't like to be in the cage unless the cage is covered. They are active. Drink only 5 to 10 ml milk. They love hay and some times cabbage and pellets. Any suggestions for their good health?
Jas


----------



## Mariam+Theo

Jas said:


> Hi
> My rabbits are not drinking much. Their eyes opened just last week. They just love to hop around and don't like to be in the cage unless the cage is covered. They are active. Drink only 5 to 10 ml milk. They love hay and some times cabbage and pellets. Any suggestions for their good health?
> Jas


They sound healthy, but pictures would be the best way to tell.


----------



## bunnylove2024

They sound fine, my kits started drinking at 2 1/2 weeks. I used a small turtle water thing, they liked it and it had a ramp up to the single cm of water.


----------



## Jas

Thanks a lot. Yes, they are very active and playful.


----------



## bunnylove2024

What breed?


----------



## Jas

They are New Zealand Whites.


----------



## Mariam+Theo

Cute! Yes, I would give them a water bowl.


----------



## bunnylove2024

So cute! They are definitely big enough for a bowl!


----------



## Jas

ThanksMariam+Theo, bunnylobe2024 I have kept a water bowl in their enclosure. I am not sure if they are drinking water from it or not because water level seems to be the same. They do drink milk about 10 to 20 ml each twice a day (Dawn and dusk)


----------



## Mariam+Theo

What type of milk is this? Is it from the mom rabbit or is it cows milk?


----------



## bunnylove2024

Or cat milk with heavy whipping cream, that is what my vet recommend.


----------

